# Need some help, 424 or 213??



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess I don't understand. You have to find your own job, than they will put you in an apprenticeship program? Is that a Canada thing or is that common practice. When I was accepted into the local apprenticeship program here, they placed me with a contractor.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

brentwoodbc said:


> I have been accepted to 213's per ap program but its 4 months school and 2 months work at $12 an hour. It costs 5k. You have to complete it to be accepted to the union to start working "what they have told me"
> 
> I am thinking of going Edmonton (424) and I need some information. I called the union and asked about starting an apprenticeship, before I could finish I was cut off by this "First off we dont give out any apprenticeships, you need to go get a job first." I then asked about a pre ap program she said "its from fall to april"
> 
> ...


I am in the last week in the EJTC's school (jointly run by 213 and ECABC). Finished all of my school work and just have to write my provincial exam on Saturday.

Why do you want to go to Edmonton instead of staying in Vancouver?


----------



## brentwoodbc (Dec 16, 2009)

In bc i need to do the porgram, it includes 2 months of job placement. When done they interview you to decide whether you are going to be accepted to the union. If you are you are put on the board and start working. They said they have 50 apprentices waiting for work at this time. There doesnt seem to be much work because they say they wont accept you into the union without this long and expensive course.


I kind of want to go to edmonton for a couple reasons. The union said you have to find a job before you are accepted to the union, they said to help find work you can take thier pre ap program.


I want to know what location is better for someone starting out.

also to the last post, what is the test for? does the pre app. give you first year schooling?


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

The pre-app (15 weeks school + 10 weeks paid work experience) counts as your first year of school. When you are done your ten weeks of paid work experience, you are also raised to Pre. App Term 2, which means you get moved up on the pay scale when you start working. The provincial exam is required of all apprentices in BC and counts for 30% of your total mark. Your class marks count for the other 70%.

The union doesn't promise that you will be allowed to join, but almost everyone does. I've heard of only one person not being allowed to join. They just can't promise anything. Preferred access is given to people completing the pre-app program at EITI.

There may be 50 apprentices waiting for work because we are in December. In January, lots of apprentices will be heading back to school and the companies will be taking pre-apps to replace them. One company is sending 21 apprentices back to school in January. There is also a backlog of projects waiting for the Olympics to end.


----------

